# Mariposa kidded :-(



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She was due 2-18 but kidded yesterday on day 140 without anyone there to help. She had triplet doelings, my first ever. We lost all 3. :tears: The first born was completely cleaned and dry but gone, the other two never made it out of their sacks. I was completely devastated and cried a lot. I'm much better today and have learned my lesson from it. The day before Mariposa had no ligaments which was a freak thing that I happened to check as I don't normally this early. I shrugged it off just because it was so early. She didn't otherwise act remotely close. We didn't stall her or listen to the monitor because I felt it wasn't time yet. I was wrong. By the time I made my rounds in the morning and got to the doe barn and spotted them it was way too late. She'd long since passed the placenta. Mariposa is doing fine. I'm watching the other 4 due the same time even more closely. Anna's whole rump is mush but she tends to be a little different than other does with that and I've been with her for a few kiddings so she likes to 'tell' me when the time comes. I feel more confident I'll know when the time comes for her. However we are listening and watching all the time anyway. The other three, Secrets, Raven and Gwen still have their ligaments. I hope they all wait till at least the weekend before they kid, that is unless Anna and Secrets did in fact settle for the 2-13 due date. So hopefully they'll all go smoothly.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug:  I'm so sorry for your losses Ashley. That's really tough. :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: I'm so sorry Ashley, I hope the others wait and have healthy deliveries.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too am sorry that happened. I know all to well about that this year. I lost twins just like what you said.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sad 
had the same thing happen this year, Rose just didnt look ready, kidded trips at night sometime.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

My thoughts are with you for your losses; so very sad.


Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I was completely devastated and cried a lot. I'm much better today and have learned my lesson from it.


Many :hug:.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the kids...sending hugs, and hopes that the rest of your year is filled with safe kiddings, and healthy babies....


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

:hug: Sorry for your losses. :sigh: 

Connie


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that  At least the rest of us can learn from your experience. My girls are due starting around March 5th but I will keep an extra good watch before then.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh thats so sad, I am sorry you lost them all. :hug:

I bring all of my girls up to the kidding/junior doe barn at day 140 just for that reason.
I know the kids are then "safe" and I'm able to keep a super close eye on them starting at that day 140 mark.

Ive never had ligaments lie to me yet- so If I feel like they are losing them at all, I am checking them very often to see their progress. Especially FF's- they can be so different until they establish a true kidding pattern.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you.

I've had ligaments lie. As a matter of fact, Anna has no ligaments and her whole rump is mush, typical of does getting ready to kid but she's not ready. Been this way for a few days now. That's just that I've noticed. She does this a lot though. We know her routine pretty good now. 

My husband had said we should watch her and we did that day, but at night she was no different and surely didn't look ready to kid so it wasn't on the priority list considering the day she was on. Won't do that again. 

The others are doing great. No babies anytime soon. Thank goodness.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Ashley, it seems like kidding has gone pretty rough this year for all of us... I wonder if it is from the weather? I'm sorry you lost the triplets... that is so sad.  Sending Hugs your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry ...it isn't easy.....  :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss. My neighbor has alot of her boer babies this year. I dont know what it is this year but it seems to be rough for everyone. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for you r loss :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your babies. I had a similar thing happen to me this year, I was off on her due date by 4 days. Came out to find 3 dead baby does, but it didn't end up all bad for me, I did have one survivor (who I didn't see at first, just 3 dead kids). I hope your next girl gives you lots of live does!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear that! ((HUGS))


----------

